

Ask HN: Copy and paste on any device - CalinBalauru

I find myself most of the time needing to copy a piece of text or even a link from my mobile and paste later (when I get out of the bathroom) on my PC.<p>Do you have the same problem? What are you using to solve this?<p>Thanks
======
icoder
Good questions! I know what you mean. For websites urls, I find myself using
Chrome's 'other devices' menu (at the bottom of a new tab). This of course
only works since I'm logged into Chrome with my G account on all devices.

For real ctrl-c stuff, I have to admit I reside to workarounds that are far
from ideal.

~~~
CalinBalauru
Chrome other devices is good (used it for a wille) but I use really like to
use Maxthon on my mobile

------
niggler
Use a paste service like pastebin.com or hastebin.com (you can self-host
haste-server -- <https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-server>)

~~~
CalinBalauru
Very repetitive, I copy the text open paste bin paste it then go to my pc open
paste bin copy if from there and paste it where I need it. I want a seamless
integration that will hopefully be as simple as CTRL+c / CTRL+v

------
pdm55
OneNote

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.onenote&hl=en)

------
itry
I paste it to the cloud so i can access it from everywhere.

~~~
CalinBalauru
How? what app are you using?

~~~
itry
No app. Just a simple website i run on my own server, where I can paste stuff.

You could use any of the quadrillion webservices instead. Any blog service
like tumblr will do.

